# carpet plants as a cap?



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Would you be able to grow a carpet of something like dwarf baby tears emersed on soil, then, once it covers the bottom, fill the tank with water and not have to worry about capping the soil? Or would the dirt float up through the plants?

Anyone have any experience trying this?


----------



## jamesbarr (Feb 24, 2013)

i too have wondered this. I think it was planted heavy right away with a low flow Powerhead it would be fine. If you decided to move anything around in there post fill, I think thats where youd see a mess. In my head some kind of iwagumi style tank would be ideal for something like this, but Im only in the beginning stages of my learning adventure with walstad method. 

I have a dsm started now, with HM in it and riccia on a rock and some moss on another. Upon filling I think I will be relying on floating plants to balance the tank out for the first bit. I also intend to add some kind of sword as a back ground too for a deep soil rooted plant. I have no sand in there at the moment or gravel, this tank was to test out this question. Ill keep you posted if you like on how it goes. 

Someone else with more experience will be able to fill in the gaps for you better than I.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd love to be kept posted, that's exactly what I'm wondering about


----------



## jamesbarr (Feb 24, 2013)

good good. 
bear in mind that i just started my dsm npt, so it will be several weeks until I can let you know


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I figured as much, I wouldn't be trying it until the weather warms up a bit anyway


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've never tried this deliberately, but it has happened in one small tank by accident. Once the plants filled in it was fine. But I think you would need a very vigorous ground cover species for it to work. In my accident, it was pigmy chain sword.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

No idea whether it would work, but my first concern would be replanting if the.carpet gets too thick.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

A carpet can be too thick? I figured the thicker the better...


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

As it gets too thick, light won't penetrate anymore and the lower portion would die. If it dies, it can start floating or worse, the rotting leaves cause algae.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I see, good to know, thanks


----------



## jamesbarr (Feb 24, 2013)

I caved. Im a member of another forum, and when posed the same question a bunch of folks replied saying that it was a bad idea. Apparently even densely planted, the water flow between the leaves and what not will tend to push your sub out into the water current. This means to me that the sub will erode and end up in the filter/powerhead, rather than around the plants. 

Upon finding this out, I capped mine with a 1/2 inch layer of sand. This will set my dsm back by a week or more now, but Id rather deal with that than a massive mess. I figure 'whats the point in doing an advanced set up of an aquarium for it to turn out gross. I already have to wait so long for my dsm to fill in'.

Sorry I couldnt help you out with figuring this out.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Does make sense now that I've thought about it... there needs to be some room for the plants to breathe...


----------

